# Core i-CPU austauschen



## joffal (26. Februar 2011)

Moin

ich hab ein ASUS-Lappi mit einem i3 330M und wollte ihn nun gegen einen i5 460M oder einen i5 560M tauschen. 
Ist das problemlos möglich, oder kann es dann Probleme mit der internen Stromversorgung (externes Netzteil 95W, ausreichend!), dem BIOS oder der Kühlung  oder sonstwas geben?

Dass die Garantie verfliegt ist mir eh klar 

mfg 
joffal


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

Probleme mit der Kühlung wirst du nur bekommen, wenn die TDP höher ist. 
Möglich, dass die Stromversorgung nicht passt. 

Möglich, dass die CPU verlötet ist.


----------



## joffal (26. Februar 2011)

mkay... TDP werde ich gleich mal vergleichen, ansonsten läuft der Lüfter halt dauerhaft und ich besorb mir noch einen Notebookkühler.
Verlötet sind die CPUs nicht, da hab ich ja schon nachgesehen 

also die beiden/drei CPUs sind alle Pinkompatibel das müsste dann doch eigentlich heißen, dass auch dort genormte Ströme etc. angelegt sind


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2011)

1) Die TDP des i3 330M beträgt 35W und ist damit ganauso hoch wie die aller (nicht LV-) Dualcore Core-i CPUs; Stromversorgung und Kühlung sollten daher kein Problem sein, zumindestens solange du nicht zu einem Quadcore i7 greifen willst (wobei auch das durchaus noch gutgehen kann; hier kann eher die wegfallende IGP zum Problem werden)

2) Achtung: es gibt zwei verschiedene Sockel bei Intel Mobil CPUs der Nehalem Generation: den PGA 988 und den BGA 1288; die CPUs sind natürlich nur mit einem der Sockel kompatibel; Sandy Bridge CPUs sind nicht kompatibel

Wie der Name schon sagt sind die BGA CPUs am Sockel festgelötet, was ein Tauschen schwierig und relativ aufwendig macht

Die Sockelversion sollte man mit CPU-Z auslesen können, der BGA Sockel ist aber relativ selten


----------



## joffal (27. Februar 2011)

hmm.. also die CPUs austauschen sollte nun kein Problem darstellen. Ich kann ja einfach die Boxed-Variante kaufen und einbauen.
Dann noch ne Frage: Werde ich dann einen neuen Treiber installiern ,müssen? (hab noch (!) Win XP) Weil eigentlich sollte die CPU keinen neuen Treiber erfordern und die GMA ist bei beiden ja auch gleich .....


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2011)

1) Wenn das Notebook einen BGA Sockel hat (was unwahrscheinlich ist) musst du auf jeden Fall löten

2) nein, du musst keine neuen Treiber installieren; unabhängig davon würde ich mich aber langsam von XP als primäres System trennen...


----------



## joffal (27. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 1) Wenn das Notebook einen BGA Sockel hat (was unwahrscheinlich ist) musst du auf jeden Fall löten
> 
> 2) nein, du musst keine neuen Treiber installieren; unabhängig davon würde ich mich aber langsam von XP als primäres System trennen...


 
@2: jo, mkay! Das mit dem Umsteigen auf Win7 hör ich ständig 
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob jetzt schon, oder ob ich erst noch auf Win8 warten sollte....


achja, ich mld mich dann nochmal, falls es Probleme gibt, bis dahin * danke schonmal an alle Antwortenden*


----------

